# Warning over use of Heating Pads IBS-P Users



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

For those of us that have a lot of pain and bloating. A heating pad can be of great comfort but there are many dangers of using them one is the burning of the skin and creating scars. I have this on my back from using a heating pad for a vertebrae degeneration from a car accident a couple years ago. I use Vitamin E now to try to diminsh the scarring on the exterior but there's is damage from it beneath the skin. (scar tissue)The last couple of weeks I've been using the heating pad again constantly for the pain and bloating and have noticed little red dots mostly on my sides. There is also a very HUGE concern to delve into and that's using the heating pad while sleeping not only can it cause burns but is a very dangerous FIRE HAZARD! Of coarse leaving even for short term the heating pad unattended. Even if you have fire retardant couches or chairs studies have been done that not only are they not retardant but tend to burn even more faster then non-retardent ones. Now there is another device that can be used. Bare with me since I'm not sure of what it is called or how to spell I'm hoping someone has heard of it and will post the name of it. I believe it was called attenzes?? It uses electrical impulse to help with the pain instead of heat. It is available through Medical Supply places. Have yet to find one in our area though that carries it. There's is also a lot of talk about using magnets but that seems to me only works for some and not for people that are in serious pain but you never know what will work for you till you try it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

My brother got me a couple of these (the booth where he lived had a buy 2 get 2 free) and I used these when I needed them for wisdom teeth and on my sinuses. They have sodium acetate (food grade) in a solution such that when you click the metal thingy inside it crystallizes and releases heat for quite awhile. Then to reactivate it you boil it for about 10 minutes in a pot on the stove. They seem to work really well, they aren't electric so there isn't the fire hazard, and they cool off slowly, so if you went to sleep with on it would cool off on its own.The are called The Heat Solution by Prism Enterprises amd their phone is 210-520-8051. I haven't found them on the web.The one's I have are small, but they may have larger ones.K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Imagica,I just want to say I have a very cool heating liner from sealy that goes under the bed on the mattres. It is touch body sensitive so you don't burn yourself and you can leave it on all night. It is like 30.00 dollars,it is very cool.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I use those things that you heat up in the micro-wave, they just cool naturally after awhile, no danger of fire. sickofsick


----------



## Miss Patience (Oct 23, 1999)

>>>>QUOTE:Now there is another device that can be used. Bare with me since I'm not sure of what it is called or how to spell I'm hoping someone has heard of it and will post the name of it. I believe it was called attenzes?? It uses electrical impulse to help with the pain instead of heat. >>>>>>It's known as a TENS unit (Transcutaneous Electrical Nerve Stimulation) and is used often for things like back trouble and other chronic pain. Don't know if it would work for IBS pain. Golfer Fuzzy Zoeller wears one.Colleen


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks everyone!K, I'm not sure what your talking about could you please go into more detail? Eric, would you believe I have a similar kind of product but when they put the waterbed together they put the heating element in upside down! Still po'd about that since it's a king size bed. Sickofsick, my mother used use them and I always burned my poor fingers on them while taken them out of the microwave. With or without the felt lining. They also tend to leak after a certain time after to much use. But a good thing to use for travels short term travels that is.Thank you! Colleen that's it!!!!I learned about this product almost 6 months ago from a clinical trial for allergies no less. The doctor after taking breath sounds and looking at my back and then doing the stomach press that they do.(looking for liver or kidney damage I suppose I forget. I used to work for an allergist years ago). I actually yelled for her to stop! Mentioned it to me. She thought it would be good for my on-going pain problems. Since my IBS pain is chronic as of lately I'm willing to give it a try. I just hope I can find a place that caries it soon. Thanks again all I wish you ya'all a all nighter. To able to sleep all night without waking up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2001)

If you are looking for a TENS unit you are probably going to need a perscrition for it. The concept behind it is that it stimulates the muscles electronicly. I do not know if it will work on internal spasms but I have used it with patient with spinal cord injuries to control muscle spams in their legs and stomachs which make it diffiuclt for them to sit up in their wheel chair. You may want to seek out a pain clinic at your local hosptial they can probably set you up with a unit if it is appropriate.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are a number of single use heating devices that use a chemical reaction to generate heat. Many chemical reactions generate heat (exothermic) and many suck heat out of everything around them (endothermic).Most of the chemical heat devices (they are often sold over in the sporting goods section for warming hands when your out in the woods and get cold) are a single use thing. This one is multiple use.What I think this thing is, is a super-saturated solution. Usually you create a super saturated solution by heating certain compounds with a small amount of water until the stuff disolves. When it cools it is still a liquid, but with a small disturbance (like picking up the glass it is in, or in this case clicking the metal clicker it has in the pouch) the compound comes out of solution. In this case when it comes out of solution it generates heat.I've got a microwave heating pad but I don't like it nearly as well as these guys.My brother saw them for the first time ever and got me a couple. I think they may be quite new, as I've never seen them before.Not only a cool product but a neato science lesson as well.K.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Maybe a silly question, but how is a heating pad turned on Low that much different than an electric blanket? Neither one should get hot enough to start a fire, unless of course there is a short in the wiring. Electric blankets are more of a risk for this, because people may put them in the washer and dryer, possibly damaging the wires. I have heard that people with nerve damage/numbness shouldn't use a heating pad, as they may not notice they've been burned until it's too late. On the other hand, I wish mine got hotter. The High setting seems only lukewarm to me. I sleep with one every night, rotating it among my neck, sinuses, abdomen and back. (All the hurt-y places.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2001)

Hi All,I saw a lady with IBS recently, scar tissue, skin discolouration, and 'underskin stinging", all form the use of a hot water bottle, used fare too hot and far to frequently. This lady said she took to th ehotwater bottle becuse she does not like taking pain killers!The damage done was significant. She no longer allowed her husband to see her undressed, when I saw it, on her stomach, back shoulders and chest.I referred her to her GP and we are now working with her GP to reduce the after pain using hypnosis.just a note to advise caution.Best RegardsMike


----------



## bunged up (Nov 15, 2000)

I have been using a biofeedback-like device which uses both sound and light stimulation with amazing results for managing chronic pain. For the first time in 5 years, I have taught myself how to feel truly relaxed wherever I am. A little expensive, but after I tried it a few times at my biofeedback therapist's office, I find that it is worth every penny. If anyone wants any info, just e-mail me. Disclaimer:I am NOT selling anything, or in any way connected with the supplier, ok?


----------

